# GAS STRIKE



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey everyone ...just got a message on my phone saying that the US is going to attempt a gas strike on Friday MAY 2nd....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Never happen..


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

So filling up on the 1st then?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Face it...Gasoline is a necessity, the only way to hurt the gasoline companies is if we stop buying it. That wont happen, the demand will always be there. All we can do is limit our use by either cutting down, or finding a more economical vehicle.

Cost of living these days is insane. Prices for everything is going up, and my paychecks stay the same. SAD,SICK


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Dosent matter, they will just say that we didt use enough and then they will charge us more. Like them raising gas prices becasue oil prices have been so low forever. If gas gets up to 5 dollars a gallon, like they are saying for next year. Im gunna go on a rampage!!!!!!!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

"They" are predicting crude oil to reach $200 in the near future. Currently I believe it is at or near $120

It's a good thing the Gov't is issuing the economical stimulant checks so we can all fill our tanks a couple times.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you going to fill up on E85?


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

u want the gas prices to go down.. ill tell you what u need to do... buy out all the major gas companies... then lower the prices...

the reason gas prices are so high is because diesel costs more... there is a diesel engine powering the truck that is pulling the tanker that is hauling the gas across the country... the sad fact of this problem is this: diesel fuel can be produced by man, this substance is known as "biodeisel"... for a few grand i can have a system to produce it in my garage at about 50 cents a gallon... where is the other 4 dollars going?... its going to other countries to send the fuel here... this is a bassackward world fellas....


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll tell ya where the $4 a gallon is going!!! Havent you seen on TV the news reporting that the gas companies are making record profits!!!! :******: Last time I checked my pay stub I wasnt making record profits. The whole country is in dire straits but as long as the gas company people can sleep at night. Its only a matter of time before I have to take out a loan just to go on a hunting or fishing trip!!! Just makes me want to uke:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

What really confuses me is the huge price difference in diesle and gas prices. It costs less to produce diesel than it does gas, so why is diesel more?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

varmit b gone said:


> What really confuses me is the huge price difference in diesle and gas prices. It costs less to produce diesel than it does gas, so why is diesel more?


Last summer I was at a business confrence where a head of an oil refinery was talking. Afterwords he opened it up to questions. Needless to say he answered a few questions but soon closed the session because it got out of hand. I asked why diesel is more he said well because it costs more to produce we called him out on it and he then said I don't need to explain this.

Bio Diesel isn't the answer. I am still trying to deal with the after effects of Bio Diesel. It will form fungis in your tank. If you run it run a Biocide also.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

varmit b gone said:


> What really confuses me is the huge price difference in diesle and gas prices. It costs less to produce diesel than it does gas, so why is diesel more?


I have often wondered the same wuestion but have found out why. Gasoline is in a higher demand therefore more refineries produce gasoline. Since the demand for diesel is lower not many refineries want to produce diesel. Therefore lower demand for diesel and not many refineries= higher pricetag. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wouldnt matter if we did it anyways, because people will still be driving-Theyll all just have to fill up the next day or day prior so the same demand is still there.

Read this little article on vehicles converted to run on natural gas

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080425/ap_ ... s_vehicles


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> Since the demand for diesel is lower not many refineries want to produce diesel. Therefore lower demand for diesel and not many refineries= higher pricetag. Makes perfect sense.


 Im not to sure there is any more demand for gas than there is diesel.... theres a lot of trucks on the road that use a ton more feul than any car or suv does.... not to mention the trains that use diesel to power the generators to run the engines and the factories that use it to run thier plants and ships .... etc etc etc... its all a numbers game so that big oil can line there pockets.... I just got rid of my truck and got a new car ..... did I want to ... hell no but it sure is nicer not to be putting in 100 bucks a week vs 50 ... kinda makes up for the payment to.... Ill still go hunt but it will be with someone elses truck where we share the cost... if you wanna strike for the day then I sugest strapping on a pair of rollerblades or hoping on that bike for the day or just take the day off of work and get some chores done around the house... then you wont be using the fuel you wouldve used in turn you wont be goin the next day to refill... and you might make the wife happy with the honey-do list


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

they have been tryin these strikes for so long... since I was in middle school... it doesn't even make an ounce of sense. I am sure the phone companies love it cause they make a killin on text messages. SPAM sucks


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

MallardMayhem21 said:


> I'll tell ya where the $4 a gallon is going!!! Havent you seen on TV the news reporting that the gas companies are making record profits!!!!


honestly.. i don't take the time to watch the news anymore... its nothing but politics and high gas prices... 
that was a rhetorical question... we all know the $4 extra is going to their expensive homes and cars...

and yes.... you will have problems with bio diesel if you are getting it from a pump... but u can produce the stuff in your own garage, if you do so you eliminate that problem... the fuel hasn't been sitting in a tank for how long and the shorter the tank time on it the less chance of having fungus in your tank...


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

I hereby declare May 1st as NATIONAL DRIVE OFF DAY!!!

Wouldnt that be a dream. :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

waterfowladdict said:


> I hereby declare May 1st as NATIONAL DRIVE OFF DAY!!!
> 
> Wouldnt that be a dream. :lol:


hahaha, ive never heard of a day like that before..... sounds like a plan to me!

So what's everyone paying for gas right now?
Bismarcks at $3.59 for regular


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Holy Moly


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hahaha wow......

sierra03- did you mean you saw gas for $3.49 and not $2.49?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

haha ya 3.49 sorry


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

We just hit 3.79 for reg and 3.99 for 93%. My pick up takes reg. But I have a Subaru Tribeca which the 2006 and 2007 take only premium. I was feeling pretty bad until this weekend. My father's friend has a boat down in Long Island. He has to buy gas from the Marina @ 4.70 a gallon. He has a 250 gallon tank. $1175 to "fill er up!". Now I don't feel so bad. No if I could get my girl to drive under 80mph maybe I'd save on a little gas. In the Tribeca she averages 16 mpg (city). When I use it I average 19+mpg (city). I'm gonna get her a Prius.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

One way to look at all of this is... Every time you fill up your increasing the value of you car. Heck, Bgunit, your buddies boat is gonna be worth 50,000 before he knows it!


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

It is easy to explain why gas prices are so high, and it is not President Bush or Congress's fault...supply and demand is the reason. There is a lot more demand coming from China and India, therefore the price is going up!


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

ND_duckman said:


> It is easy to explain why gas prices are so high, and it is not President Bush or Congress's fault...supply and demand is the reason. There is a lot more demand coming from China and India, therefore the price is going up!


How is it supply and demand when they are proffiting in the double digit billions. Sure the middle east is selling it buy why are the companies proffiting so much, and yet no refineries are being built.


----------



## Skip OK (Jul 16, 2006)

They are making large dollar profits because "they" have extremely large dollar investments.

If you look at the return on investment rather than the gross dollar figure, you find that oil companies average a little less than 10%; about in the middle of all US industries.

If you don't want to beleive that, Exxon stocks was at $96.40 last tiwem I checked. Buy in and become an "oil man". Of course, if you own a mutual fund based on the S&P 500 index (and a lot of us do), you are ALREADY an "oil man".


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ND_duckman said:


> It is easy to explain why gas prices are so high, and it is not President Bush or Congress's fault...supply and demand is the reason. There is a lot more demand coming from China and India, therefore the price is going up!


While the part about more demand is true, it is not true that is the reason the price is being driven up because oil extraction, (supply) is just upped to meet the demand with no problem.

The biggest reason why gas prices are rising and rising is becasue of speculation....YES SPECULATION. People speculationg on how much oil is left in the ground gets others worried and its a domino affect from there


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

The gas station right by my apartment just hit $3.69 today! :******:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USSapper said:


> ND_duckman said:
> 
> 
> > It is easy to explain why gas prices are so high, and it is not President Bush or Congress's fault...supply and demand is the reason. There is a lot more demand coming from China and India, therefore the price is going up!
> ...


DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It was my understanding that diesel was a by-product of gasoline production and that when gas production is at it's peak diesel prices are thier lowest and vice versa.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> It was my understanding that diesel was a by-product of gasoline production and that when gas production is at it's peak diesel prices are thier lowest and vice versa.


The only reason that would be is because the Refin. is making gas instead of Diesel and visa versa. Diesel is cheaper to make plain and simple.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

heres a pretty good site to check prices all over gasbuddy.com I know some of you already know about it but it is a pretty good site just to see whos charging what


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

stupid cell phone company just gained a dollar in the last week, because people keep texting me this stupid "gas strike"

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

3.59/gal, best stop sells it for 3.65/gal on boulevard. I wonder if it will ever go down under $3 in my lifetime. Do you think if the price of gas dropped dramatically they would put gasoline alternatives on hold? I wasn't around for the "gas shortage" in the 70's, but werent they pushing gas alternatives like crazy, and then price of gas dropped and they halted? I could be long gone here.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

sierra03 said:


> 3.59/gal, best stop sells it for 3.65/gal on boulevard. I wonder if it will ever go down under $3 in my lifetime. Do you think if the price of gas dropped dramatically they would put gasoline alternatives on hold? I wasn't around for the "gas shortage" in the 70's, but werent they pushing gas alternatives like crazy, and then price of gas dropped and they halted? I could be long gone here.


I dont think you are out of line at all here. But I do believe that this will be a permanent now. Alternative fuels are the future now and there's no turning back-its too late. I can see oil dropping below 50$ a barrel again but not in the near future. The next few years are going to be tough ones in my opinion


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

When my Dad was running truck he was talking to a guy at the refinery here in Mandan and he was told if they needs more gas they can run diesel threw the cracking tower again and it will split down. Apparently the byproducts are gas and some other junk. I never researched it but the reason everything is so expensive is greed.


----------

